# What the Democratic win means



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Nov 30, 2006)

> What the Democratic win means “Yes, Democratic control of Congress benefits the United Transportation Union and others in rail labor; but it is not an assurance of improved wages, benefits and working conditions our members have earned and deserve,” said UTU International President Paul Thompson.
> 
> “Democratic control of Congress,” Thompson said, “means legislative issues important to the UTU and others in rail labor will be addressed – and that is a significant improvement over the past 10 years when anti-labor conservatives were in control of Congress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Damon (Nov 30, 2006)

As much as we might like to be optimistic about a change in political party control might mean for intercity passenger rail service in the USA, keep in mind the 1979 cuts occurred with the same party in power at the White House, and Capitol Hill.

To my mind, the 1979 cuts were the most damaging to Amtrak -- ever.


----------



## Ken (Jan 26, 2007)

Passenger rail service needs to be run to serve the best interests of the customers. If that benefit rail labor unions, fine. If it benefits the Amtrak organization, fine. If better passenger rail service require different corporate or labor structures, then that should be the course that is taken.


----------

